# REW 5.01 B13 doesnt find UMIK-1



## justinsweber (Jun 16, 2012)

Maybe Im doing doing this right... but the Mini-DSP UMIK-1 does not auto detect. I was able to use it to make a measurement, but the prompt shown in Mini DSP web site is not working... and I dont have my calibration file :-(... I hope they are able to get it.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

What OS are you using?


----------



## justinsweber (Jun 16, 2012)

Osx 10.8.2


----------



## justinsweber (Jun 16, 2012)

what should I see? It seem to work just like the old mic but does not identify itself? Please!


----------



## HifiZine (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm assuming that you've gone into preferences and set REW to 48 kHz? When you do that the first time, REW should ask you if you want to use the UMIK.

If not, try disconnecting the UMIK, reboot, then reconnect the UMIK, then start REW.

I'll try it again later on my machine to confirm but I'm pretty sure it just worked when I did it (on 10.8.2).


----------



## Stopeter44 (Feb 11, 2014)

I have the same problem on W7 with B17. Minidsp say that you have to push the mini usb plug into the microphone "hard", has to be all the way in. According to minidsp, again, when the mic is new the fit is tight. I'll try again another day.

What miniDSP say about "new" UMIK


----------



## Stopeter44 (Feb 11, 2014)

Further to my prior post. You have to be "firm" with the mini usb-B plug, it will click definitively into place. When it does, you'll see the driver being loaded in the system tray, and when REW opens it'll autodetect the UMIK.


----------



## lucadelcarlo (May 17, 2013)

I'm having the same problem here, on a Windows7 laptop. I've yet to see REW recognise the UMIK by name or prompt for anything that specifically says "UMIK-1 mic". I've loaded the cal file without prompting, and REW's sample rate is set to 48kHz under the soundcard tab. Under "Input Device and Input" the option to choose "Microphone USB Audi..." is there. I

s this all we'll ever see when using the UMIK or should that field specifically show "UMIK-1 USB Microphone"? 

When looking at the system tray, an icon for the UMIK is also not there, but I do hear the notification sound upon connecting the USB plug. Under Devices and Printers, it shows as "UMIK-1 Gain 12db". Lastly, under device properties, half the categories have no info, such manufacturer, model, and description. 

Is this as it should be?


----------



## Stopeter44 (Feb 11, 2014)

lucadelcarlo said:


> I've loaded the cal file without prompting, and REW's sample rate is set to 48kHz under the soundcard tab. Under "Input Device and Input" the option to choose "Microphone USB Audi..." is there. Is this all we'll ever see when using the UMIK or should that field specifically show "UMIK-1 USB Microphone"?
> 
> When looking at the system tray, an icon for the UMIK is also not there, but I do hear the notification sound upon connecting the USB plug. Under Devices and Printers, it shows as "UMIK-1 Gain 12db". Lastly, under device properties, half the categories have no info, such manufacturer, model, and description.
> 
> Is this as it should be?


Don't think so. I had the same symptoms as you. You really have to push the mini-USB B connector into the microphone with authority. It'll click "home" quite loudly. Then you'll see your computer load the driver in the system tray, and you'll see specifically UMIK in your sound parameters under "recording". Then when you open REW it will autodetect the UMIK.


----------



## lucadelcarlo (May 17, 2013)

Then I'm fairly certain there's a problem as I've heard the click each time and now just tried pushing further on the off chance that there'd be a deeper click/interlocking. I imagine enough force is being used to push maybe 7kg - and there's no further movement. After clicking, 2mm of metal on the connector still shows, so indeed it appears as though it could/should go further, but the above force is surely enough. What does the icon in the system tray look like? My system is set to show all icons. Thank you.


----------



## Stopeter44 (Feb 11, 2014)

lucadelcarlo said:


> After clicking, 2mm of metal on the plug still shows so indeed it appears as though it could/should go further, but I'm pressing with enough force and more would likely risk damage. What does the icon in the system tray look like? My system is set to show all icons.


I'll look at it again, get some screen shots, but it's not on this computer, it's on a netbook, which is not turned on and connected to the UMIK at the moment.


----------



## lucadelcarlo (May 17, 2013)

Thank you - REW does show a usb mic connection option, so perhaps the expectation to see UMIK specifically somewhere in all this, isn't really necessary, but I can't be sure. Nevertheless, it throws one off a bit when starting out. If anyone else can confirm, that will be greatly appreciated. What does it mean when REW doesn't prompt or show UMIK-1 at anytime? (It's the latest version and set to 48kHz, as advised elsewhere.)


----------



## lucadelcarlo (May 17, 2013)

The usb B plug is connected quite far into the mic chassis:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13065442033/in/photostream/lightbox/

Here's what I see on REW:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13065648994/in/photostream/lightbox/


----------



## lucadelcarlo (May 17, 2013)

I am absolutely stalled and stumped on this - for weeks now. Does anyone have any recommendations on what to do? I've asked around Minidsp, and they've been a tad dismissive, which is frustrating. Have I landed on a problem that no one has any clue about, it seems? By the way, I live in Taipei, speak the language with some difficulty, and do not wish to acquire extra equipment, software, SPL measuring device, a new computer, or otherwise spend money when I've bought the UMIK-1 to avoid having to own too much more gear in my very, very limited space. 

REW does not recognise the UMIK as an UMIK, but just as a generic usb mic. As far as I understand, from the feedback thus far, this poses problems for calibrating to some extent. I've got the cal file, but as I've been told, I'll need an SPL meter if the UMIK is not recognised as an UMIK, thus rendering pointless the reason for getting their mic instead of an Behringer or such, and forcing the additional purchase of the SPL meter, adding more gear, costs, etc. Very frustrating.

I'm on an Asus laptop, Windows 7. How can I help anyone to help out on this? It will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

There isn't that much practical impact Luca, you can still go ahead and make measurements. Load the cal file from the mic/meter preferences tab. REW won't be able to work out the correct SPL levels for itself, so you will need to follow the SPL meter calibration instructions - you don't have to have an SPL meter for that, just make sure the test signal is at a comfortable listening level and tell REW that is 75 dB. You may get some warnings that levels are low when measuring, just ignore them.


----------



## lucadelcarlo (May 17, 2013)

Thank you John. I really am starting from absolute scratch here and had no clue what the practical impact truly is... and that the levels were essentially not so important (just typical watching out for too hot or too low, with no impact that leads to a real failure of the system) was not decipherable to me as a beginner. Surprised no one picked that up. It's been literally weeks of distress.


----------



## marcuse (Mar 27, 2009)

Perhaps you have already solved it, but as it has not been clarified, I leave the solution here for future reference (or at least the solution that worked for me).

The problem is, as already commented, that the first time you plug the USB into the mic you must press really hard to hear the click. If you don't, so the USB gets inserted into the mic but not all the way down, and in this situation you connect the mic to the computer it will be recognized as a generic USB mic and the drivers for a generic USB mic will be installed.

Once the generic drivers are installed, the UMIK will always be recognized as a generic mic, doesn't matter if the plug is totally inserted or not (this is what happened to me, and I guess to lucadecarlo, too). You must go to the properties page of the mic and uninstall the drivers, then connect the mic again (obviously with the USB firmly plugged) and, hopefully, the UMIK drivers will be installed so the mic will be properly recognized.


----------

